

Ask HN: What to do in downtown Austin, TX? - vermasque

I'll be in downtown Austin on business, but I may get a chance to do something else with two nights there.  Any recommendations for things to do or check out?
======
iamdave
Welcome to Austin! Austin resident here...

Sixth street lost a couple of staple bars, that said, if you come on a weekend
avoid sixth street. Its like Bourbon Street yet somehow worse, probably all
the college students.

However Casino el Camino has great burgers. Eastside Showroom for cocktails
(go before last call and ask for the Final Word). AppSumo is right on sixth
street, email them and say hi!

As for music:

Do512.com and austin360.com will have schedules of whatever strike your fancy.
If you want more mellow, Most bars on South Congress, (here, despite
geographic density "south" you refers to anything south of the river) are
great.

Ill update this post more when im not on a smart phone.

------
dmlorenzetti
I don't know if the bats are still there this time of year, but if so, check
them out. It's truly an amazing sight.

------
sheraz
bars bars bars bars bars and more bars. I hope you like drinking, because
there are a lot of bars.

Rainey street seems to be interesting for out-of-towners. It is a bunch of
converted houses into bars bars bars and bars. Get a pedi-cab to truck you
over there and back.

------
vermasque
Thanks for the feedback! austin360 is already looking promising. Too bad I'm
not a bar guy though.

